# mosquitoes and mulch?



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I just had 10 yards of mulch delivered yesterday and I'm noticing mosquitoes near it. Could the mulch have brought them in, or does it attract them, or is this all a coincidence? Should I spray the mulch pile before or after I spread it out?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Spread then spray so you can get it covered better.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

What do recommend for skeeter control?


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

I use LESCO Crosscheck Plus Insecticide. Spray every 30 days.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I use Talstar P and Demand CS every three to four weeks. It's nice being able to enjoy the outdoors again.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

I use Bifen XTS and Stryker 5-25.


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

I use a mosquito service and they sprayed last week. I asked if I could watch them mix the insecticide. They used Cyzmic CS and applied with a Stihl blower/fogger. He told me it lasts around 30 days. We don't have any issues with mosquitoes since they have been spraying.


----------

